# Tritype Archetypes



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

PixieSaysHi said:


> wow that's cool, ME. would you mind doing that for the infps?


Ha, it would take her forever!


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

PixieSaysHi said:


> wow that's cool, ME. would you mind doing that for the infps?


PerC INFP Tritypes

*waiting for more data*


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

That's what I get for underestimating an industrious ISTJ!


----------



## PixieSaysHi (Oct 9, 2010)

MBTI Enthusiast said:


> PerC INFP Tritypes
> 
> *waiting for more data*


very interesting, ME....looks like the infps listed are either 4, 5, 6 or 9...not surprising tho.


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

PixieSaysHi said:


> very interesting, ME....looks like the infps listed are either 4, 5, 6 or 9...not surprising tho.


Yeah. You guys are way less diverse than the ISTJs!


----------



## PixieSaysHi (Oct 9, 2010)

don't forget @zyxwvut he is infp 954


----------



## Leaves of grass (Oct 11, 2011)

Thinking 497. The 4 and 9 are for sure. 7 seems to be how my brain operates, and I guess I'm a gentle spirit, I'm always rescuing insects, for example. But the description sounds pretty outgoing and new agey, which I'm not. I've considered 496, too, the description seems pretty okay. But I am a dabbler, get excited about new, and lack follow through like a seven.

So maybe the archetype descriptions just kind of blow...


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Leaves of grass said:


> Thinking 497. The 4 and 9 are for sure. 7 seems to be how my brain operates, and I guess I'm a gentle spirit, I'm always rescuing insects, for example. But the description sounds pretty outgoing and new agey, which I'm not. I've considered 496, too, the description seems pretty okay. But I am a dabbler, get excited about new, and lack follow through like a seven.
> 
> So maybe the archetype descriptions just kind of blow...


The information in this thread might help you.


----------



## Leaves of grass (Oct 11, 2011)

madhatter said:


> The information in this thread might help you.


Thanks, but it didn't 

497 seems right, though. I think the 5 wing tempers it a bit, but as far as the core motivations and fears go, 7 as a head type is pretty right on.


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

7w6, 3w2, 9w8, the 3 and 9 might be switched

The 9 drags me dowwn, it hasn't been very comfortable with the 7 and 3. It's a mash-up of fun-loving and wanting to achieve, while still being thoughtful and considerate, and these all clash sometimes. For a long time I did feel torn between being this social butterfly, lively person while retaining inner peace, and wasn't entirely sure which one I should go with. It's balancing out pretty well now, but sometimes I feel like I will have to choose between inner peace or reaching the goals I would ideally want to :/

This description from the other thread was pretty good 



> 379, 739, 937 - The Ambassador: You like people and are outgoing, even if you are a bit shy. You are easygoing and seek comfort but strive for success and a feeling of personal importance. You are identified with what you do and achieve, but are soft, gentle, and kind. Your life mission is to find compassionate and effective ways to create change and bridge differences. A true ambassador of good will, you are happiest when you can help others become harmonious, build rapport, and develop their potential. Your blind spot is that you can be so focused on what is positive that you can miss the wisdom that comes from experiencing and understanding negative emotions and end up creating conflict by avoiding it. Your growing edge is to recognize that your need ot keep the peace at all costs and be what others want you to be to feel successful keeps you from knowing yourself. True self-awareness comes from listening to your higher self and being fully present in the moment.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

MBTI Enthusiast said:


> PerC INFP Tritypes
> 
> *waiting for more data*


:3 wow NICE!  yay green is 469! We really are not that diverse :\.


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

Well, I'm a 649 - Seeker. 

Just found out yesterday. Feel so good to have found my own type after having considered almost every other type possible.. xD

Helo @Rim, @cosmia!


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Vergilius said:


> Well, I'm a 649 - Seeker.
> 
> Just found out yesterday. Feel so good to have found my own type after having considered almost every other type possible.. xD
> 
> Helo @_Rim_, @_cosmia_!


Whoa, this thread! I posted this before PerC had anything on the archetypes. Now I regret it because I find the archetypes to be pure BS =P

I'm glad you found your type Vergil, but I'm curious _how_ you came to that conclusion. Did you make a Type Me thread? Reading? You can reply on my wall.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh wow, I thought I was an 853. I've been through about 10 tritypes but I think I've settled on 748.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Spades said:


> After watching the video posted on this thread, I came to appreciate tritypes much more than before.
> 
> In short, *people of the same tritype (regardless of order) tend to relate to each other more than people of the same core type*. e.g. An 8-5-3 will relate more to a 3-5-8 than to other 8's, in general. This makes sense given that *~1/9 people are your core type but only ~1/27 are your tritype archetype*. Here is a list of the archetypes.
> 
> ...


I agree,I saw it recently too and it's a great video and I also learnt to appreciate tritype more than I did even though they didn't say anything I didn't know. Yet it was nice to hear them confirm my suspicions of how a wing and a fix can amplify a fix to the point where it appears to be a core motivation, or why I seem to enjoy being around other 458s. 

Also, I'm in posession of Revealing the 27 Tritypes by the Fauvres, so if someone wants to know what they write specifically about your tritype you can give me a holla, although I suggest to buy the e-book yourself if you want a little more than that 

Anyway, I'm a 548 which is called the scholar. It's considered one of the most independent types and I would say even more so due to my wing. Very focused on freedom of thought and freedom in general and I have little regard for things that don't make sense to me. I suppose it's referred to as the scholar because 458s are true scholars in the sense of only seeking knowledge relevant to us and being of an independent mind. We do not like control but we happily share our knowledge with others with those who are willing to listen. 

It's a very intense type and I think the 4 and 8 really adds a strong black and white streak to my thinking while I tend to see things in shades of grey. I guess I should be happy I'm not sx first as a 5 as I think few would be able to handle me, hah. Well, I'm at least not a core sexual 4 such as @Jawz. 

Another thing I've come to notice is that while I don't seem to get much public attention or recognition people tend to appreciate my input and I apparently seem to have this weird presence that even if I don't say anything people kind of know when I'm around or not. It's just weird.

I've also been referred to as a wise sage because apparently I'm the kind of person you can go to if you require assistance in some kind of thinking matter and expect an answer that is satisfactory. I suppose this is true, although there's also the other side of it all where I can be incredibly grumpy and just come off like the Grinch who is ready to steal the Christmas out of spite XD I don't mind being the Grinch or Scrooge though lol.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

@Spades oh lol I didn't see it was such a necro XDDD


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Spades said:


> Now I regret it because I find the archetypes to be pure BS =P


Tell me about it. Same thing's been happening to me. I posted that whole thread on tritypes, and I spend most of my time telling people not to trust the descriptions. The irony has not escaped me.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

madhatter said:


> Tell me about it. Same thing's been happening to me. I posted that whole thread on tritypes, and I spend most of my time telling people not to trust the descriptions. The irony has not escaped me.


Well, for one, I think if the Fauvres actually published a much more exhaustive and thorough examination it would help tons. Right now all you have are a few vague paragraphs that on the other hand really seem to nail each tritype (from what I've seen), but it doesn't offer much in terms of depth and personal development in order to understand oneself which of course leads to greater skepticism.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

LeaT said:


> Well, for one, I think if the Fauvres actually published a much more exhaustive and thorough examination it would help tons. Right now all you have are a few vague paragraphs that on the other hand really seem to nail each tritype (from what I've seen), but it doesn't offer much in terms of depth and personal development in order to understand oneself which of course leads to greater skepticism.


I don't know. To be honest, I've had personal conversations with the Fauvres on their Facebook page and I've concluded that they're full of a lot of shit. Personal opinion; one can use the descriptions as guidelines *after* finding their tritype, but never *to* find their tritype.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

madhatter said:


> Tell me about it. Same thing's been happening to me. I posted that whole thread on tritypes, and I spend most of my time telling people not to trust the descriptions. The irony has not escaped me.


Don't worry, the 6-2-8 is here to rescue you. :wink:


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Furthermore, I can't help but feel we can relate to types in any order of strength, not necessarily one from each centre. If tritypes had no boundaries, I'd be a 754 or 758.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Spades said:


> I don't know. To be honest, I've had personal conversations with the Fauvres on their Facebook page and I've concluded that they're full of a lot of shit. Personal opinion; one can use the descriptions as guidelines *after* finding their tritype, but never *to* find their tritype.


I've had some similar experiences. I asked them about my tritype, and they just told me to buy their book. And I actually saw on EIDB that the Fauvres accused me of stealing their material when I posted the tritype thread here. What??? All the information I found was on the internet, already posted by many other people. How is that stealing? Anyway, that completely turned me off to them. 

But I also think you make a very good distinction here: the descriptions should never be used to find one's tritype. I've actually developed a mantra...don't look at these descriptions, find your core type first, find your core type first, etc, etc. I think that should be put into the OP of the tritype thread. Too bad I didn't think of it then.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Inguz said:


> Don't worry, the 6-2-8 is here to rescue you. :wink:


Hurray! I'm saved! Wow, are you a firefighter or something?:wink:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Spades said:


> I don't know. To be honest, I've had personal conversations with the Fauvres on their Facebook page and I've concluded that they're full of a lot of shit. Personal opinion; one can use the descriptions as guidelines *after* finding their tritype, but never *to* find their tritype.


I kind of agree with that, although I can also see the point of why it could be useful to use tritype first in order to narrow down the list of types, but on the other hand, there really isn't much deviation from what people are already doing since I think that's exactly the process that tends to occur anyway. 



madhatter said:


> I've had some similar experiences. I asked them about my tritype, and they just told me to buy their book. And I actually saw on EIDB that the Fauvres accused me of stealing their material when I posted the tritype thread here. What??? All the information I found was on the internet, already posted by many other people. How is that stealing? Anyway, that completely turned me off to them.
> 
> But I also think you make a very good distinction here: the descriptions should never be used to find one's tritype. I've actually developed a mantra...don't look at these descriptions, find your core type first, find your core type first, etc, etc. I think that should be put into the OP of the tritype thread. Too bad I didn't think of it then.


I saw that too but I don't blame them on the other hand, how could he know? I do however think it's funny they say the e-book I bought contains so much more useful information (with regards to the OP feeling that it didn't quite contain enough theoretical discussion and meat) than it does. However, given the price, I suppose it's a fair deal but it doesn't mean that there's a significant lack of theoretical meat regarding tritypes that I think is quite needed, actually.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

madhatter said:


> Hurray! I'm saved! Wow, are you a firefighter or something?:wink:


If I were an ESTP! Or I would be in police special force. :tongue:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Inguz said:


> If I were an ESTP! Or I would be in police special force. :tongue:


I don't know why, but it made me think of Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

LeaT said:


> I saw that too but I don't blame them on the other hand, how could he know? I do however think it's funny they say the e-book I bought contains so much more useful information (with regards to the OP feeling that it didn't quite contain enough theoretical discussion and meat) than it does. However, given the price, I suppose it's a fair deal but it doesn't mean that there's a significant lack of theoretical meat regarding tritypes that I think is quite needed, actually.


Understandable, yes...I don't blame him for the sentiment, but rather his manner, if that makes any sense. But, if they didn't want those descriptions out on the internet or are worried about copyright, why allow people to post them in the first place? Just make it "buy the book" across the board, I would think. I just think it's bad salesmanship. If they didn't have that attitude (granted, as I interpreted it), I might have bought their product. So, the way I see it, they lost a potential customer. 

Plus, like you said, it doesn't go very deep into theory, and for that reason, I'm glad I didn't shell out the money. I would have been very disappointed.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Inguz said:


> If I were an ESTP! Or I would be in police special force. :tongue:


What?? You can't be a true Rescuer without being a firefighter or a cop! Justis 4 all! :laughing:



LeaT said:


> I don't know why, but it made me think of Arnold Schwarzenegger.


Maybe he's a Rescuer too..."I'll be back."


----------



## Juan M (Mar 11, 2011)

I could be 5w6 3w4 8w9 or 5w6 3w4 9w8.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

I _have_ been curious recently if anyone else types as my exact tritype (6w7-1w9-4w5). Bonus points for being sp/sx and/or INTJ, I guess. It seems like most other 146s have differing wings.



madhatter said:


> Hurray! I'm saved! Wow, are you a firefighter or something?


I was going to post that one of the characters I used to write was a firefighter but then I remembered he was probably an 863 and got oddly disappointed :tongue:


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Spades said:


> Furthermore, I can't help but feel we can relate to types in any order of strength, not necessarily one from each centre. If tritypes had no boundaries, I'd be a 754 or 758.


I don't even understand why that's not possible. I'm _very _disconnected from my gut fix. Maybe I just don't deal with anger in a 1, 8 or 9 ish way. 

I just don't buy it. If I could relate in order of strength, I'd be 4-7-2 or a 4-7-3 lol.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Strangely enough, I've never had a problem with tritype restrictions. I identify with all three of the types of my tritype a lot.


----------



## treeghost (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm fairly certain my tritype is 4w5 5w4 9w1. I had trouble with determining my gut fix because I seem to identify with most of the gut types. I tend to let anger float around me and ignore it like a 9, but I also repress a lot when I'm aware it arises and sometimes I just lay down the hammer because I feel justified in having something to say because I want others to be as hurt too. I'm all over the place. But anyway, the 459 "The Contemplative" description is really accurate for me.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, I seem to be the only one who doesn't have that problem when it comes to tritype, and I do think the Fauvre distinction of which order you seem to use of the triads kind of make sense. 

If I have to pick, I still think it's 548 to me because those are the only types out of the entire enneagram I identify the most with regardless. It's actually kind of funny, I should've seen the warning signs when I took that test on a site somewhere where I always scored so much stronger on 8 whenever I took the test when I was angry, heh.


----------



## SwordsmanBudo (Nov 19, 2012)

I definitely feel I'm a 368. I feel this tritype would be pretty rare for an INTJ. I always wanted to go into the FBI or be a detective but unfortunately a medical condition prevented me from passing the medical board.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

*5w6 258 So, Sx* (not sure about the wings on the tritypes, that seems far too complicated)
*
The Strategist*

This tritype wants to really be of service by providing useful information to others and protecting others through their knowledge or expertise in a particular area. The energy seems quite split because of the introverted 5 interjecting with the extroverted 2 and 8 energy mingling. She said it can be a confusing type because there is a hot/cold quality to them that can be difficult for people to understand. One minute they are helpful and warm, the next cold and rejecting, and then another seemingly directive and blunt. On the high side they really know what is needed to protect and guide others. They can sometimes feel they don't have the internal resources to help others but want to have something to offer (which contributes to the hot/cold quality). I have an aunt who is this tritype (with 2 in charge) who really exacerbates the giving with strings attached things. I'd imagine if self pres were in charge it would really amplify the notion of feeling protective over resources creating tension against the need to be a resource to others.

If you are a 258, you are caring, knowledgeable and protective. You want to be helpful, wise and straight- forward. You are an intellectual ambivert both extroverted and introverted. You are caring and can easily move towards others to help, or feel over extended and feel the need to be pull away.

Your life mission is to help, inform and/or protect others. A true analyst, you are happiest when you are in a position of leadership and can use your natural instinct to understand strategic principles to guide others.

You can be so identified with your opinions that you can be too forward or too distant from others, which can appear intense, unpredictable and intimidating.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

And again, for those curious, I can provide with the Fauvre description of your tritype if you give me a holla


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

LeaT said:


> And again, for those curious, I can provide with the Fauvre description of your tritype if you give me a holla


Curious about 478, as that's also Katherine's apparently and it sounded very biased in the brief descriptions @_madhatter_ kindly borrowed from them. "Triple creative", heh. I await the flattery.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Where do you think I got all that? :tongue:


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

@LeaT 378?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Spades said:


> Curious about 478, as that's also Katherine's apparently and it sounded very biased in the brief descriptions @_madhatter_ kindly borrowed from them. "Triple creative", heh. I await the flattery.


Innovatice and direct 4. This is the most positive, fun-losing and non-conforming 4. This 4 is highly reative, original and most "out of the box". Outwardly, this 4 is self-possessed, as sadness, insecurity are hidden. The core fears are of being inadequate, emotionally cut off, ordinary, commonplace, being abandoned, emotional pain, sadness, dissappointment, boredom, limitation, being incomplete, missing out, weakness, being controlled, disempowered, humiliated, vulnerable and being at the mercy of injustice. 

Direct and intuitive 7. This is the most independent and creative 7. Original and intense, this 7 follows their own muse. They are often designers. This is the emotional and non-conforming 7 that is often mistyped as a 4 or 8, especially if a sexual subtype. The core fears are of emotional pain, sadness, disappointment, boredom, limitation, being incompete, missing out, weakness, being controlled, disempowered, humiliated, vulnerable, being at the mercy of injustice, being inadequate, emotionally cut off, ordinary, commonplace and abandoned. 

Intuitive and innovative 8. This is the most creative and charismatic 8. Open-minded and eccentric, this 8 has an unconventional point of view. Often moody, this 8 can be mistaken for a 4 or a 7, especially if a sexual subtype. The core fears are of weakness, being controlled, disempowered, humiliated, vulnerable, being at the mercy of injustice, being inadequate, emotionally cut off, ordinary, commonplace, being abandoned, emotional pain, disappointment, boredom, limitation, being incomplete and missing out.

The Messenger
If you are a 478, you are intuitive, innovative and protective. You want to be original, creative and straight-forward. A cutting-edge tracker of both your internal and external worlds, you are unconventional, passionate and self-possessed master of solutions. Outwardly, you are confident but inwardly you are emotionally vulnerable.

Core Triggers
Feeling inadequate, criticized and/or underestimated.

Life Purpose
Your life mission is to find universal truths, communicate your findings and manifest your vision. A true messenger and catalyst for change, you are happiest when you use your creativity to find compassionate ways to understand yourself and empower others.

Blind Spot
Your blind spot is that you can be so focused on your opinions, insights and what is new and profound, that your freedom-seeking nature can come across as arrogant, resistant and/or uncooperative.

Growing Edge
Your growing edge is to recognize that resisting limitations is not being free. In resistance, you have stopped the natural flow of creativity. True liberation comes from being in alignment with your higher self and using your creative energy cooperatively to build consensus and the structure needed to create a strong foundation.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

LeaT said:


> Direct and intuitive 7. This is the most independent and creative 7. Original and intense, *this 7 follows their own muse*. They are often designers. This is the emotional and non-conforming 7 that is often mistyped as a 4 or 8, especially if a sexual subtype. The core fears are of emotional pain, sadness, disappointment, boredom, limitation, being incompete, missing out, weakness, being controlled, disempowered, humiliated, vulnerable, being at the mercy of injustice, being inadequate, emotionally cut off, ordinary, commonplace and abandoned.


Which 7 doesn't?



LeaT said:


> Blind Spot
> Your blind spot is that you can be so focused on your opinions, insights and what is new and profound, that your freedom-seeking nature can come across as arrogant, resistant and/or uncooperative.


I think I have recognised my blind spot (or what was my blind spot), but it's definitely not that.



LeaT said:


> Growing Edge
> Your growing edge is to recognize that resisting limitations is not being free. In resistance, you have stopped the natural flow of creativity. True liberation comes from being in alignment with your higher self and using your creative energy cooperatively to build consensus and the structure needed to create a strong foundation.


Noooooo... issues described here aren't issues I have problem with.
@LeaT, I know these are the Fauvres' description, not yours, I guess I'm just in a nitpicky Ti mode


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

@aconite lol it's ok XD I would prolly do the same thing if I saw something which was supposed to describe me but it doesn't. I do however think the 458 is fairly spot on for me though.


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

@LeaT, @madhatter, @Spades

Know you how to tell the difference between a 649 and a 641?? I find myself a little confused (not surprisingly xD). 
I am not much of a doer, but frustration is quite evident in me. I have a little bit of a perfectionist streak. Anger was a big issue when I was young. Now, I repress a lot and let it out only if I'm pushed too hard. My anger is the explosive sort and I vent a lot. I think playing video games helps me cope with anger somehow, but I can't be sure. 

Any help you can offer will be much appreciated. 

Additional Info: I'm a 6, most likely with a 5 wing, sx/sp. I do not identify very much with the "seeker of security, dedicated, hardworker" description of 6. But I live on anxiety. No doubt that I am a 6. If only the description wasn't so SJ-shaded. :frustrating:


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Phobos said:


> I am not much of a doer, but frustration is quite evident in me. I have a little bit of a perfectionist streak. Anger was a big issue when I was young. Now, I repress a lot and let it out only if I'm pushed too hard. My anger is the explosive sort and I vent a lot. I think playing video games helps me cope with anger somehow, but I can't be sure.


Sounds more like 1 fix (1w9?), but that's just my guess.

And yeah, most 6 descriptions really suck. BTW, my Ti loves your sig ^^


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

aconite said:


> Sounds more like 1 fix (1w9?), but that's just my guess.
> 
> And yeah, most 6 descriptions really suck. BTW, my Ti loves your sig ^^


I was thinking that I might be a 1w9 and not 9w1, though I almost always test as 9w1 (but I know how trustworthy those tests are, xD). But again, if I have a 1 fix, I would be much more of a doer. Thing is, I don't think I do much, though a lot of people who see me from a distance (meaning, those who know what I have achieved but not the amount of effort I have actually put in behind the scenes) think I must be hardworking. =/

A counter theory to my own arguments in favor a 9w1 would be that I am a 6 feeling secure (a secure 6 tends to mimic 9 by behavior). 

I am really confused. My dad is a 1w2 1w9 ___, and a lot of people think me and him are far too alike. I don't know whether or not to associate that with enneagram because the chances of a "similarity" hinting at "similar motivations" are 50-50. 

One last bit: I am a lot more calm and amiable online.  IRL, I get worked up fairly easily, if I'm paying attention and if I think I will be affected. I have been told way too many times by a lot of people to calm down, or, to not get angry and blah blah. People tend to think that I'm angry when I'm not, and when they ask me to calm down, I feel pushed towards anger rather than away from it  (but I think this is a T thing). 

...and thank you for the sig.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Phobos said:


> I was thinking that I might be a 1w9 and not 9w1, though I almost always test as 9w1 (but I know how trustworthy those tests are, xD). But again, if I have a 1 fix, I would be much more of a doer. Thing is, I don't think I do much, though a lot of people who see me from a distance (meaning, those who know what I have achieved but not the amount of effort I have actually put in behind the scenes) think I must be hardworking. =/


Well, 1s are doers. 6s are thinkers  Since it's only your fix (and last in your tritype, yes?), it wouldn't be always that apparent. My gut fix is 8w7 and it isn't really apparent online.



Phobos said:


> A counter theory to my own arguments in favor a 9w1 would be that I am a 6 feeling secure (a secure 6 tends to mimic 9 by behavior).


Yeah, integration direction. I thought I could be 1-fixed because 7 is connected to 1 (just as 4, my heart fix) and I could feel some connection to 1 issues. But no, I'm definitely an 8 fixer.



Phobos said:


> I am really confused. My dad is a 1w2 1w9 ___, and a lot of people think me and him are far too alike. I don't know whether or not to associate that with enneagram because the chances of a "similarity" hinting at "similar motivations" are 50-50.


You sound so 6-ish XD but I know what you mean. IMO it helps to focus only on yourself, overall patterns that were persistent throughout your life.



Phobos said:


> One last bit: I am a lot more calm and amiable online.  IRL, I get worked up fairly easily, if I'm paying attention and if I think I will be affected. I have been told way too many times by a lot of people to calm down, or, to not get angry and blah blah. People tend to think that I'm angry when I'm not, and when they ask me to calm down, I feel pushed towards anger rather than away from it  (but I think this is a T thing).


Well, that still doesn't point to 9 fix ^^ btw, did you consider 8 fix? Why/why not?



Phobos said:


> ...and thank you for the sig.


You're totally welcome  btw, did you know you were a 6 when you chose your username?


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

aconite said:


> Well, 1s are doers. 6s are thinkers  Since it's only your fix (and last in your tritype, yes?), it wouldn't be always that apparent. My gut fix is 8w7 and it isn't really apparent online.


True, hence the confusion.



> You sound so 6-ish XD but I know what you mean. IMO it helps to focus only on yourself, overall patterns that were persistent throughout your life.


Yes, I do. But the best part is that it wasn't obvious to anyone until recently. I always insert clauses that indicate the possibility that I may have miscalculated, or may have failed to consider certain points. "I don't know", "I can't be sure", etc. are always present and yet, I only saw the 6 in me about a week ago.



> Well, that still doesn't point to 9 fix ^^ btw, did you consider 8 fix? Why/why not?


I haven't given it too much thought. I like to have peace, but that is probably because repressing anger is a tiresome activity. It drains me. Will read about 8 and let you know 



> You're totally welcome  btw, did you know you were a 6 when you chose your username?


Actually, I got my name changed precisely for that reason... 

*I am fear itself. *


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

@aconite

Okay, I went through a bit of the 8 description and I have done a lot of 8-like things. But I don't know now... =/

Some of the 8 characteristics that suited me are as blow:


> They have learned to stand up for themselves and have a resourceful, "can-do" attitude. They are determined to be self-reliant and free to pursue their own destiny.





> Eights present a tough, independent image to the world, but under their bravado and layers of armor, there is vulnerability and fear. Eights are affected by the reactions of those closest to them far more than they want to let on. They often expect that others will dislike or reject them, and so they are profoundly touched, even sentimental, when they feel that someone they care about truly understands them and loves them. Eights may learn to harden themselves against wanting or expecting tenderness, but they are never entirely successful. No matter how tough, even belligerent, they may become, their desire for nurturance and connection can never be put entirely out of consciousness.





> Becoming self-absorbed and uninterested in others' feelings or problems due to feeling overwhelmed by their own feelings.
> Overreacting to perceived rejection by withdrawing or losing their temper.
> Pushing others to get a more "genuine" response.
> Becoming remote and emotionally unavailable when troubled.
> ...


The rest I do not relate to much. I am reasonably assertive, though it is often perceived as aggression on my part. But, eh, whatever.

So, I don't think I can be eight. Suggestions are welcome though.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

4w3 - 9w1 - 6w5 

sx/so

496

The Seeker


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

aconite said:


> Which 7 doesn't?
> 
> I think I have recognised my blind spot (or what was my blind spot), but it's definitely not that.
> 
> ...


I prefer your description of this tritype by far.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

LeaT said:


> And again, for those curious, I can provide with the Fauvre description of your tritype if you give me a holla


Hmm, I am curious to see how they expanded on 359.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

madhatter said:


> Hmm, I am curious to see how they expanded on 359.


You share tritype with @Pax Diabolo. It's rather spot-on for her I'd say.

Knowledgeable and accepting 3. This is the most gentle and passive 3. This 3 is very private and can be mistaken for a 5. This 3 is very slow to reveal themselves and can be inhibited, especially fi a self-presevering subtype. This 3 can be easygoing. The core fears are of faiure, being incapable or unable to do, inefficient, second best, unmasked, intrusion, emptiness, ignorance, surplus, contamination, being fully embodied, not existing, conflict, being loveless, complication, discord, being shutout, and disharmony.

Accepting and focused 5. This is the most goal oriented 5 that secretely needs acceptance and prestige. This 5 is gentle in nature and often enjoys technical scientific activities. This 5 seeks attention by disseminating information. The core fears are of intrusion, emptiness, ignorance, surplus, contamination, being fully embodied, not existing, conflict, being loveless, complication, discord, being shutout, inharmonious, failure, being incapable, unable to do, inefficient, second best, and unmasked.

Focused and knowledge 9. This is the most goal-oriented and intellcetual 9. This 9 is very hidden and is often mistaken for a 5 if introverted with the self-preserving subtype and a 3 if extroverted with the social subtype. This 9 also needs to be considered impressive. The core fears are of conflict, being loveless, complication, discord, being shutout, inharmonious, failure, being incapable or unable to do, inefficient, second best, unmasked, intrusion, emptiness, being fully embodied, not existing, ignorance, surplus, and contamination.

The Thinker
If you are a 359, you are ambitious, knowledgeable and accepting. You want to be efficient, wise and peaceful. Intellectual and clever, you find amenable and pleasant ways to manage difficult situations and relationships. Often shy, you are slow to fully trust others and need time to more fully reveal yourself. 

Core Triggers
Feeling incompetent engulfed and/or conflict.

Life Purpose
Your Life mission is to use your ability to unite opposing points of view, find compromise and create workable solutions. A true advocate, you are happiest when you can use your skills to be helpful and judicial.

Blind Spot
Your Blind spot is that you can be so reserved that your true nature remains hidden and unexpressed which can cause you to appear aloof and indifferent. To feel in control, you may use witholding as punishment or as a means of control.

Growing Edge
Your growing edge is to recognize that your need to pull away and be a spectator before engaging denies you the opportunity to more fully be. True wisdom comes from following your higher guidance, revealing yourself to others and fully participating in life.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

LeaT said:


> Accepting and focused 5. This is the *most goal oriented 5 that secretly needs acceptance and prestige*. This 5 is gentle in nature and *often enjoys technical scientific activities*. This 5 seeks attention by disseminating information. The core fears are of* intrusion, emptiness, ignorance*, _surplus, contamination, being fully embodied, _*not existing*, conflict,* being loveless*, *complication*, discord, *being shutout*, inharmonious, *failure, being incapable, unable to do, inefficient, second best, and unmasked.*


Not bad, but not perfect. I don't know how 'gentle' I am, and anything to do with conflict or disharmony is not really a problem for me...I'm 9w8-fixed, and we're not so much afraid or concerned about conflict and discord, as we are with the energy and effort such endeavors take...I don't really 'avoid', I often just don't think it deserves my time or energy...I sometimes 'adapt' and 'flow' with such situations, and sometimes engage with more 8-like energy. I'll bold what I related with and underline what I'm unsure about. 

Also, I think 'focused' is the wrong word to use here. I understand what they're aiming for, but what 5 isn't focused? Perhaps, 'driven' would be a more meaningful adjective.

And I'm not really sure what they mean by seeking attention through disseminated information....perhaps they mean subtle hints dropped? If so, I don't know if I'm like this. I'm slightly more direct in my communication.

I tend to straddle two archetypes, 358 being the other one, with my strong 8-wing.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

@_LeaT_, thanks! It's not that the description madhatter posted was off, on the *contrary*! It was so ridiculously *spot-on* that I got suspicious Katherine/David were biased when writing it, *and* that I was experiencing confirmation bias since the characteristics are exactly what I want to see in myself and others to see in me. The description you posted from the book was freakishly correct as well; overall, I have never read another description from any test/typology that's so close. *However*, what I was concerned about was that perhaps I picked it because it related so much to me, but what if it's not my tritype at all? Since it sounds a lot more positive/desirable than any of the other ones I've read.

More on that later, I'm at a meeting XP @_Phobos_, I'll take a look at your question too.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Phobos said:


> @_LeaT_, @_madhatter_, @_Spades_
> 
> Know you how to tell the difference between a 649 and a 641??


Hey, I missed a couple. I'll go over the others requested:

Inquisitive and accepting 4. This is the most sensitive and doubting 4, especially if a social subtype. This 4 is focused on the msteries of life and seeks truth. This 4 can be insecure and doubt themselves. They will seek multiple resources to be certain. The core fears are of being inadequate, emotionally cut off, ordinary, commonplace, being abandoned, fear, danger, being alone, cowardice, submiting, deviance, uncertainty, being targeted, chaos, conflict, being loveless, complication, discord, being shutout, disharmony.

Accepting and intuigive 6. This is the most emotional and accomondating 6. This 6 has the most self-doubt and uncertainty and often seeks multiple sources of confirmation before making a decision. This 6 is very sensitive, and can be mistaken for a 4 or 2. The core fears are of fear itself, being loveless, complication, discord, being shutout, inharmonious, being inadequate, emotionally cut off, ordinary, commonplace, being abandoned.

Intuitive and inquisitive 9. This 9 is a true seeker and is very philosophical. THIs 9 is the most inclined to hesitate due to feelings of doubt and uncertainty. This is the creative, gentle and sensitive 9 that can be passive or over reactive. This 9 is moddy and can ru high anxiety. The core fears are of conflict, being lvoeless, complication, discord, being shutout, inharmonious, being inadequate, emotionally cut ott, ordinary, being abandoned, fear itself, danger, being alone, cowardice, submitting, deviance, uncertainty, being targeted, chaos.

The Seeker
If you are a 469, you are intuitive, inquisitive and accepting. You want to be original, certain and peaceful. You are a very sensitive and can experience intense feelings of self-doubt and uncertainty. As a result you need multiple sources of confirmation. You want to be indivudalistic but can fear being separate from others so avoid confrontation.

Core Triggers
Feeling inadequate, blamed, uncertain and/or conflict.

Life Purpose
Your life mission is to raise questions about the mysteries of life, seek consensus and share findings with others. A true seeker, you are happiest when you feel you can answer the question of who you are, what is important and fully express yourself.

Blind Spot
Your blind spot is that your focus on feelings of insecurity and the doubts that plague, cause you to be paralyzed by fear of making a mistake, doing something others will not agree with, feeling shame and being in emotional pain for having done so.

Growing Edge
Your growing edge is to recognize that your need to hestitate and seek confirmation from others before accepting takes you further from your truth. Your challenge is to take action on what you believe to be important even if others disagree with you. True confidence and a strong sense of self comes from acting in acordance with yor higher self. 

The Philsopher
If you are a 146, you are diligent, intuitive and inquisitive. You want to be ethical, original and certain. Morally focused, you have strong emotions and are inclined to voice your feelings and intuitions. You feel a need to fix what is wrong. You care deeply and want to help others improve their and the expectations they have of themselves.

Core triggers
Feeling wrong, inadequate, blamed and/or uncertain.

Life Purpose
Your life mission is to find truth and help others understand what has intrinsic value. A true philospoher, you are happiest when you can use your intution and wisdom to help others find meaning.

Blind Spot
Your blind spot is that you can be so identified with what you perceive is the morally correct way of being that you can come across as overly prudish, rigid and inflexible. When you feel insecure, you can be overly critical of yourself and others and appear to be a snob.

Growing Edge
Your growing edge is to recognize that authenticity is not cultivated. Your inclination to create a sense of self around an identity of being informed and educated. Sophistry is a mimic of being. True awareness comes from being present to the moment rather than developing an image of being "in the know".

Intuitive and inquisitive 1. This 1 is very reactive, moody and easily flustered. This 1 has very strong emotions and morals especially if a social subtype. This 1 is inclined to voice feelings and standards. This 1 has double access to 4 so is creative but the 6 needs to know the guidelines. The core fears are of being wrong, bad, evil, angry, inappropriate, corruptible, condemned, inadequate, emotionally cut off, ordinary, commonplace, abandoned, fear itself, danger, being alone, cowardice, submitting, deviance, uncertainty, targeted, and chaos.

Inquisitive and discerning 4. This is the most traditional and rule-oriented 4 and can appear to be a 6 or 1. This 4 can be persnickety and run high anxiety like a 6, especially if a social subtype. Often teachers, they enjoy teaching the nuances of any subject that interests them. The core fears are of being inadequate, emotionally cut off, ordinary, commonplace, being abandoned, fear itself, danger, being alone, cowardice, submitting, deviance, uncertainty, being targeted, chaos, being wrong, bad, evil, angry, inappropriate, unqalified, and corruptible. 

Discerning and intuitive 6. This is the most particular 6. This 6 is very creative especially with the 7 wing. They can be torn between the need for meaning and the need to be dutiful and responsible. This 6 is often drawn to teaching. The core fears are of fear itself, danger, being alone, cowardice, submitting, deviance, uncertainty, being targeted, chaos, being wrong, bad, evil, angry, inappopriate, unqualified, corruptible, condemned, being inadequate, emotionally cut off, ordinary, commonplace, and being abandoned. 





Snow White said:


> 4w3 - 9w1 - 6w5
> 
> sx/so
> 
> ...


 @_Snow White_, see the above for the seeker. 
@_madhatter_:

Knowledgeable and direct 3. This is the most tough-minded, self sufficient 3, especially if a self-preserving subtype. This 3 can look like an 8. This 3 moves towards others and can take charge and then unexpectedly move away. The core fears are of failure, being incapable, unable to do, inefficient, second best, unmasked, intrusion, emptiness, ignorance, surplus, contamination, being fully embodied, not existing, weakness, being controlled, disempowered, humiliated, vulnerable, and being at the mercy of injustice.

Direct and focused 5. This is the most measured, no nonsense and goal oriented 5. This 5 is focused on goals and achieving. THis 5 can look like a 3 or an 8. This 5 seeks power and can manage projects like an 8 b ut can't hold the stance of indifference. The core fears are of intrusion, ignorance, surplus, contamination, being fully embodied, not existing, weakness, being controlled, disempowered, humiliated, vulnerable, at the mercy of injustice, failure, being incapable, unable to do, second best and unmasked.

Focused and knowledgeable 8. This is the most strategic and scholarly 8, especially if introverted. This 8 likes systems and focuses on mastery and efficiency. This also the most private, impersonal 8 and can be mistyped as a 5, especially if self-preserving. The core fears of weakness, being controlled, disempowered, humiliated, vulnerable, at the mercy of junstice, failure, being incapable or unable to do, inefficient, second best, unmasked, intrusion, emptiness, ignorance, surplus, contamination, fully embodied, and not existing.

The Solution Master
If you are a 358, you are ambitious, knowledgeable and protective. You want to be efficient, wise and straight-forward. Tough-minded, you are good at studying a problem and finding both original and practical solutions others miss. Highly tenacious, you work tirelessly until you find solutions and prevail against adversity.

Core Triggers
Feelig incompetent, engulfed and/or uderestimated.

Life Purpose
Your life mission is to use your cleverness and astute powers of observation to serve the greater good. A true problem solver, you are happiest when you can evaluate what is needed and take action to create change.

Blind Spot
Your blind spot is that you can be so focused on your goals and ideas that you become opinionated hardnosed thinker who is in denial of your feelings. You can feel so vulnerable that you refuse to let in the impotrance and wisdom of your painful emotions.

Growing Edge
Your growing edge is to recognize that your need to mastermind all events in your life can deny you the opportunity to experience what is happening. True knowing comes from connecting to your higher self and inner heart, and allowing events to naturally unfold.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

@Phobos - sorry if I was unclear, my suggestion was about 8 for your gut fix, not your core. I don't doubt your 6-ness


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

@Phobos, you said you filled out the enneagram questionnaire but only showed it to select few? If you posted it on PerC, you might get more input on your tritype.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I'm a 541 the researcher sp/sx.


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

aconite said:


> @_Phobos_ - sorry if I was unclear, my suggestion was about 8 for your gut fix, not your core. I don't doubt your 6-ness


Of course, I understood that bit. But even then I should be able to relate to it somehow. Otherwise, how can I know? I could be anything, no?Or, am I missing something here?



Spades said:


> @_Phobos_, you said you filled out the enneagram questionnaire but only showed it to select few? If you posted it on PerC, you might get more input on your tritype.


xD
No, no, no...I don't want to have people come and tell me that I'm a 3 again - which is what will happen if I post my etype questionnaire as a thread. I want to reduce the self-doubt, not give rise to more of it by trying to think of myself as a core 3 or a core 4. That's why I asked if there are any specific characteristics to tell apart a 6-4-9 from a 6-4-1.



LeaT said:


> *649
> *Growing Edge
> *Your growing edge is to recognize that your need to hesitate and seek confirmation from others before accepting takes you further from your truth.* Your challenge is to take action on what you believe to be important even if others disagree with you. True confidence and a strong sense of self comes from acting in acordance with yor higher self.
> *
> ...


I wrote a huge answer to this, but my browser crashed and when I clicked on restore, the biggest chunk of my answer was lost. :sigh: 

About 649 -
If I decide something and think it is very important to me, there is a good chance that I won't listen to anyone even if I do seek their advice. 
About 641 -
Authenticity is a BIG DEAL to me. Seriously.Now I am leaning towards 1w9.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Phobos said:


> Of course, I understood that bit. But even then I should be able to relate to it somehow. Otherwise, how can I know? I could be anything, no?Or, am I missing something here?


Well, your gut fix is how you relate to the world, how you deal with anger and boundaries between you and the rest of humanity  IMO it's easier to focus on specific fixes instead of dealing with the tritype as a whole; for example, the Fauvres' description of 478 tritype has many points I can't relate to, yet I'm 90% sure this is my tritype. As I said, your responses so far would point to 1w9 gut.



Phobos said:


> No, no, no...I don't want to have people come and tell me that I'm a 3 again - which is what will happen if I post my etype questionnaire as a thread. I want to reduce the self-doubt, not give rise to more of it by trying to think of myself as a core 3 or a core 4. That's why I asked if there are any specific characteristics to tell apart a 6-4-9 from a 6-4-1.


Maybe you're 3-fixed then? I know you wrote that authenticity = big deal, but I know several people who aren't even 4-fixed and they value authenticity very much.

btw, are you Sx-first?


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

aconite said:


> *Maybe you're 3-fixed then? *I know you wrote that authenticity = big deal, but I know several people who aren't even 4-fixed and they value authenticity very much.


Nope. I am pretty sure that I'm a 6w5, 4w3 1w9/9w1. I don't have a 3 fix. Trust me, it took me a long time to come to this conclusion.



> btw, are you Sx-first?


Yes.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@_Phobos_

I saw nothing 4 like in the questionnaire you sent me. Mostly, I saw a lot of 3 - which I feel you're very much in denial about. You just instantly rejected it, while there were many, many 3 themes I could not ignore.

Part of an Enneagram journey is to embrace the things about yourself that you dislike, not avoiding them.


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

kaleidoscope said:


> @_Phobos_
> 
> I saw nothing 4 like in the questionnaire you sent me. Mostly, I saw a lot of 3 - which I feel you're very much in denial about.


Yes, I know you think I'm in denial about 3. You've said so before, I think, I'm not sure.

I am nothing like a 3 because I have never kept my feelings aside to get things done, things I didn't want to do but had to because it was expected of me, just so that I could impress. (I'm sorry if this doesn't seem very nice, or seems stereotypical). I do not like competition. I also don't work harder if my current efforts don't get me the praise I want. I am not goal oriented. I am not a doer. Going by my inclination and liking for planning and entertainment addiction I should likely type as a 7 (I had commited this mistake too; thought I was 7w6 for the longest time ever). But I am not 7 and I am certainly not 3. I am a core 6 and identify a lot with 4. If you'd like, I can paste a bunch of stuff that I relate to, with sources. I'm too lazy to do that right now, but if you want me to, do lemme know.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Phobos said:


> Yes, I know you think I'm in denial about 3. You've said so before, I think, I'm not sure.
> 
> I am nothing like a 3 because I have never kept my feelings aside to get things done, things I didn't want to do but had to because it was expected of me, just so that I could impress. (I'm sorry if this doesn't seem very nice, or seems stereotypical). I do not like competition. I also don't work harder if my current efforts don't get me the praise I want. I am not goal oriented. I am not a doer. Going by my inclination and liking for planning and entertainment addiction I should likely type as a 7 (I had commited this mistake too; thought I was 7w6 for the longest time ever). But I am not 7 and I am certainly not 3. I am a core 6 and identify a lot with 4. If you'd like, I can paste a bunch of stuff that I relate to, with sources. I'm too lazy to do that right now, but if you want me to, do lemme know.


I'm not suggesting you're a core 3 at this point, but a 3 fix. You said things in your questionnaire, particularly about how you want to be seen and treated (admired, praised) and your attitude at times (boastful and show off-y) that make me think of a 3 fix. I didn't see anything 4ish, anything at all.

Tell me how you relate to type 4, in your own words?


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

kaleidoscope said:


> I'm not suggesting you're a core 3 at this point, but a 3 fix. You said things in your questionnaire, particularly about how you want to be seen and treated (admired, praised) and your attitude at times (boastful and show off-y) that make me think of a 3 fix. I didn't see anything 4ish, anything at all.
> 
> Tell me how you relate to type 4, in your own words?


My own words...hmm...not a lot to write right now. I need to be in that right state to do that. A lot of songs express what I want to express but tend not to.  Maybe that's just me being normal.
Of course, at this point you must recognize that much of what I say will rely heavily upon my interpretation of type descriptions. Forgive me also, if I end up using expressions which you or any other 4 would consider unbecoming of a 4.

Why I relate to four a good deal is because I seek things that resonate with, or, mimic my feelings. I have very deep, very intense feelings (especially about people), and until recently I was afraid to admit them to anyone. It is still embarrassing to me to have so much going on under the surface. The few friends who have seen that side of me said that I have a deceptive exterior. 

I don't agree with my friends' assessment of me, because they know very little. I am not always like that, but hurt feelings fucking hurt. They hurt way too much. I feel very fragile at times, and I dread rejection. I hate feeling fragile and (I think) that I have consequently developed a tough exterior. I don't let people get close to me, because I don't want to get hurt. 

Always felt like a misfit and I didn't like it. It's okay being different, but feeling like you're not accepted because of your differences, is just...sad. I have tried to change, but that never felt good either. So, I've just reconciled with being this way. 

I don't think anything else I write is more pertinent to 4 than to 6. My doubts, vacillation, indecision, fear that people are trying to trick me to earn my favor is 6. Very scared of close relationships because of trust issues.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

SuperDevastation said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm a 541 the researcher sp/sx.


Yeah and I can feel the difference between us besides almost being exactly the same (54x, sp/sx). For one, I feel more reactive than you appear to be. You're a 5w4 (what's your 4 wing? Is it 3?) but yet we're so nothing alike. You seem much more distant and calculating than I. Not that I'm saying you don't get lost in your emotions but I feel that... I'm more likely to go on my emotions. That's the difference between 8 and 1 I think. They can appear similar, but I don't feel rational enough to be a 1, haha! I don't think the would come where I'd admit to not being rational enough. 

But no, I don't feel rational enouh to be a 1.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

LeaT said:


> This 3* moves towards others and can take charge and then unexpectedly move away*.
> 
> *Direct* and focused 5. This is the *most measured, no nonsense and goal oriented 5*. This 5 is *focused on goals and achieving. THis 5 can look like a 3 or an 8*. This 5 seeks power and *can manage projects like an 8* but can't hold the stance of indifference. The core fears are of *intrusion, ignorance*, _surplus, contamination, being fully embodied_, *not existing*, *weakness, being controlled, disempowered, humiliated, vulnerable*, at the mercy of injustice, *failure, being incapable, unable to do, second best and unmasked*.


I think this one describes another side to me, and both the 539 and 538 describe me equally well. 

In this one, I'm not really sure what 'can't hold the stance of indifference' means. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

5w4w1 for me - on the gut level in how I deal with the world, I tend to come across as very self-assured and my experiences of personal morality definitely come from the gut - what gives me an "ouch" reaction to that which I strive to avoid. On the heart level, I definitely strive to fit the world into my own personal sense of uniqueness and tend to see this as the ultimate way people relate to each other - I tend to aim for bringing out the unique views and opinions of others - finding common ground with others is actually not a very important goal for me/in fact, I seek to avoid this as much as possible, other than on a basic level of interest - it's about the uniqueness you bring to the table in terms of the stuff you care about that influences me - on the head level, my own knowledge is my own power and power is unlimited, so thus, it's the most comfortable kind of instinctual identity I can assume, knowing that I have an optimal amount of personal freedom to defend my existence.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

LeaT said:


> Yeah and I can feel the difference between us besides almost being exactly the same (54x, sp/sx). For one, I feel more reactive than you appear to be. You're a 5w4 (what's your 4 wing? Is it 3?) but yet we're so nothing alike. You seem much more distant and calculating than I. Not that I'm saying you don't get lost in your emotions but I feel that... I'm more likely to go on my emotions. That's the difference between 8 and 1 I think. They can appear similar, but I don't feel rational enough to be a 1, haha! I don't think the would come where I'd admit to not being rational enough.
> 
> But no, I don't feel rational enouh to be a 1.


My 4 wing is 5, I've never cared about accomplishment or my image like a 3 does, I don't even like looking at myself in the mirror and those who do disgust me. And though I'm not a feeler I'm attracted to sad things that have deep meaning or good reasoning behind them.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Phobos said:


> Always felt like a misfit and I didn't like it. It's okay being different, but feeling like you're not accepted because of your differences, is just...sad. I have tried to change, but that never felt good either. So, I've just reconciled with being this way.


I don't like this trait being attributed to 4, as it so often is. As I've said often (not that I expect you specifically to have read all my posts), other types than 4 can feel left out and alienated. I know plenty of 2s (and fixers), especially, who feel that way. It's similar to how people type as 4 because they're romantic or depressed... Those aren't defining traits of 4, they're just stereotypes.

That said, I've no real opinion of your type and I'm not addressing you totally, just speaking of misconceptions.

EDIT: Feeling like an alien is 4ish and actually defining of 4, I will admit. However, I just see too many people who have been shunned or who _are _different typing as 4, that's all.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

*173* 

Hey, @Swordsman of Mana I think you're my tritype buddy!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> *173*
> Hey, @Swordsman of Mana I think you're my tritype buddy!


yup :wink:


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

I disagree with a lot of people here; I think tritype is brilliant and has actually helped me to see my core type, and understand why I didn't see it originally. I really do see these 3 themes running through me all day long.


That said, what the Fauvres have made public about my particular archetype (641, "the Philosopher") does not resonate with me all that much. I'm fairly sure that's NOT my life mission, and the notion of being a "philosopher" makes me (and people who know me) laugh out loud. I also feel I lack the core "fussiness" associated with 641. Actually when I first read the 1-4-6 information, I thought, "Wow, I'm glad I'm not that person..." Put it like this: if the descriptions are what I'm all about, I'm even more delusional than I thought I was.

Should mention that the growing point ("image of being in-the-know") has actually been a problem with me in the past, and others do see me as being moralizing, prudish, and inflexible, and seem to think 461 is the best fit. I, however, do not see those things going on inside of me, and therefore, based on what I understand about it, I have to reject the notion of archetypes.

To consolidate this point, the archetype I really do identify with is 468--that's pretty much what my life has been about (things being blatantly obvious to me that everyone else seems to want to deny, and me being compelled to spout it off forcefully), which was why I initially typed that way. I figure it's got something to do with being a 6.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, first I was 458
Then I moved to 268 (considered 468 between the two).
And finally, I've settled on 258. 


I held onto having a 6 head fix for quite some time, but after doing more reading and spending more time in the 6 forum I started getting the same feeling I did when I was in the 4 forum and typing as a four. It's really hard for me to admit, but I'm a SEVERELY disintegrated 8. 



madhatter said:


> When less healthy they are control freaks and can't leave others alone---they need to be the prime mover of them all, while denying all the way that they need the control.


This is one of those things that made me consider the 268 tritype; I do have a very "let me help you" quality about me; and I could try to cover that up by saying that I'm just being "helpful", but that's not the case. Actually everytime I read that part of the 268 description I'd think _"You have no idea....._. But I'm not able to pull off being "helpful" too much; I usually realize I don't have the resources necessary to help and withdraw, which is always interpreted as being "cold".


----------



## Shadowlight (Dec 12, 2012)

Never mind. I completely misread the post I responded to.


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

I know that my core type is 4w5, so/sp. I think my tritype could be 4w5, 5w4, 9w1. I do identify with the Contemplative Archetype the most.


----------



## mysterio (Mar 11, 2012)

clear: head-core 6w7
clear: gut-fix 9w1
not so clear, but probably: heart-fix 3w4 (or 3w2)

So, i am the Mediator: *so/sx 6w7 - 9w1 - 3w4*


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

Paradigm said:


> I don't like this trait being attributed to 4, as it so often is. As I've said often (not that I expect you specifically to have read all my posts), other types than 4 can feel left out and alienated. I know plenty of 2s (and fixers), especially, who feel that way. It's similar to how people type as 4 because they're romantic or depressed... Those aren't defining traits of 4, they're just stereotypes.
> 
> That said, I've no real opinion of your type and I'm not addressing you totally, just speaking of misconceptions.
> 
> EDIT: Feeling like an alien is 4ish and actually defining of 4, I will admit. However, I just see too many people who have been shunned or who _are _different typing as 4, that's all.


 @Phobos spoke of feeling like a misfit and not liking it.
Many people (if not all) can feel left out and alienated at some point in their lives...or in a particular area. Wouldn't a 4 enjoy that feeling and perhaps even play it up or _get a kick out of it_? Personally, I act like myself - quirks and all. If someone chuckles at how "weird" and "strange" I am, I take it as a compliment in a personal-inside-joke way. I'd laugh back, shrug and respond, "Yeah, it's something I do" and get on with stuff.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Muser said:


> @_Phobos_ spoke of feeling like a misfit and not liking it.
> Many people (if not all) can feel left out and alienated at some point in their lives...or in a particular area. Wouldn't a 4 enjoy that feeling and perhaps even play it up or _get a kick out of it_? Personally, I act like myself - quirks and all. If someone chuckles at how "weird" and "strange" I am, I take it as a compliment in a personal-inside-joke way. I'd laugh back, shrug and respond, "Yeah, it's something I do" and get on with stuff.


I think that's a sign of an unhealthy 4, sure. (Re: playing it up, enjoying it, etc.)

I don't think all 4-fixers will be super excited about being alienated, no. Being teased for being weird and someone saying you are weird are completely different. When my friends say I'm weird or whatever, I also agree and shrug it off; however, I don't think this is limited to type 4.


----------

